# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Today I had my first real LONG lucid dream!

## SwanDress

Hey!
Well, as I wrote here before, I had just onw lucid expirience so far, and it ended really quickly, like 15 seconds or so. that's why I'm so surprised about this dream I had today, which was my second lucid experience ever.


I dreamt as usual, pretty long dream as well, and then I was chatting in the computer with my friend when my dead grandma came into out house. I immediately knew it was a dream, because I've noticed she came to me in my dreams a few times in the past, and noted to myself that every time I see her, it's for sure a dream. but I didn't dream about her ever since I started trying to lucid dream.
So I saw her and right away jumped of my chair and I was really exited and I immediately looked at my hands to see if I AM dreaming, and I didn't really notice anything strange about them, I guess I didn't know what to expect because I didn't know how my hands should look like in a dream. Now when I think about what I saw I understand how my hands look weird in a dream, but back then I didn't see that, and also I was really in a hurry so I didn't really look at them, and they seemed fine to me so I thought- "but it can't be real! she is dead! I must be dreaming!" So I tried a second reality check and hold my nose and tried to breath and I could do it! So that was the confirmation I am in a dream.

And my grendma kept on talking to me and I shout at her- "No! I'm dreaming! go away!" she kinda scared me... And she didn't leave so I tried to make her disappear and it didn't really work until I "puph!" her with my hands, like a magician, and then she disappear.
And then I got out to the living room while I was rubbing my hands and I didn't really know what should I do. So I ran to the window and try to jump out of it and fly because that was the thing that pop into my mind that I should do in a lucid dream, but then as I got out of the window I realized I'm not really flying and I don't really know how to do it and maybe it's not yet the time for me to fly, it's more advance, I should just focused on being lucid as much as I can.

So I got back to the living room and I started spinning to increase lucidity although I felt pretty lucid, it was just what I knew I should do.
And my dead was there and my sister as well and they were talking and it bothered me because it was annoying and it kept me for being concentrated on the dizziness. So I shout them to shut up and they didn't listen so I tried to vanish them like my grandma and it didn't work, so I just tried to take their voice away and it didn't work also. So I decided to go away from there, and try to add an elevator that will take me away, and I didn't see it happening but I turn away and thought about it and then my brother pointed behind me and told me- "this elevator?" and I turned and I didn't see it but I thought- if he see it then it must be here, so I said- "yes yes! let's go inside!" And I saw this elevator in my mind and I know now how it looked like but I didn't ACTUALLY see it. So anyway I told to the elevator to take us to the roof and then it seemingly took us but I didn't really feel we're moving, I just believed, or wanted to believe we were. And then we got to the roof and got out of the elevator and my brother said- "hmm, it's look like our home, just like our home..." And then I understood there was no elevator and it didn't take us anywhere, we just were in the living room all this time.

So I checked again if I was dreaming and I still could breath so it was a dream and I still didn't know what to do in it!
So I went to my sister and took a newspaper from the table and started reading her the things I see are written there, and I told her to tell me if she see it too so I could know if I am dreaming or not, and then before she answered I woke up.


Pretty long right?! And all this time I was really exited and in a hurry to do things before the dream slips away, but in the end it was pretty boring because I didn't do anything.
In the next time I'll try just to be focused and talk to the people around me to understand what they have to tell me and maybe learn more things about myself. I think it's better to try that before trying to fly and those stuff, what do you think?!

To be mentioned it was about 3 hours after I fall asleep, and I was really tired when I went to sleep. It was 2:30 when I woke up from the lucid dream, and then I wrote it and after one hour or less I went to sleep again and in 4:30 I woke up from another [regular] dream, and went to sleep without writing it. Then in 5:30 I woke up again from a dream and I wrote it and since then I couldn't sleep anymore. And all those three dreams was pretty long and I remembered most of them. Do you guys get that as well? a lot of dreams at night and you wake up every time? I don't remember it happened to me a lot...

Anyway, thanks for reading :]
And sorry for the English mistakes, I'm also very tired ;[
-Sarit-

----------


## SwanDress

Oops I think I posted this topic in the wrong thread... I don't really understand how everything goes in here...  ::?:  Sorry... you can move my thread to where it belong it we'll be good!~

----------


## Spores

Congratulations  ::D: 
Still practicing for that first one myself (at least one that doesn't trainwreck within a few seconds)

I'm happy for you!

----------


## ca1um132

Congrats all mine have been short but can't wait for a long one.

Keep doing what your doing.

----------


## FluBB

great job! i havent had a lucid that long... but i hope i will very soon. its always inspiring to hear others experiences. keep it up.

----------

